# Survival > General Survival Discussion >  Through the Eyes of a Child

## intothenew

The grandkids, a.k.a the varmints, are to spend some more time afield with me this year. I plan to share some of that in following posts. I took a walk alone a few weeks ago consciously reminiscing my own childhood, my children's, and trying to tune myself for the interaction with the next generation. 

A drizzly day, some shots of our playground.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Maybe I am not alone.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The next two are foreigners, planted by my Fathers hands.

An Asian Pear

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And the Burning Bush

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The pear draws the deer and coons, the burning bush draws the bearded birds.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Past the brambles

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And the Kool-Aid stand

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Another foreigner planted by my Fathers hands

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I stray for a moment and think of vino

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum. 

The remnants of a fort built by my children, their parents. I forget how to pick who's a cowboy and who's an Indian, I'm sure they will show me.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

We do share the playground

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I head for the Ol' Timers. Just think of all the children's laughter these guys have heard.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I can see them tasting the sweet droplets

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The Beech done well this year

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I make my way to the pond, where I, their parents, and they caught the first fish. I'm alone and calm, but anxious for their company.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Beautiful picks.  Thanks for taking us along on your walk.

----------


## Rick

That's outstanding. Thank you.

----------


## natertot

Good stuff right there. I wish my dad/grandpa taught me more. They are fortunate enough to have your guideance.

----------


## hunter63

Thanks you, very cool, i think you have struck a cord with a lot of people........

----------


## payne

Very poetic.  :Smile:

----------


## gryffynklm

Thanks for the journey.

----------


## intothenew

I consciously make note of the flora youngsters

The beech

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The Pine

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And of the Ol' Timers

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


I walk to the headwaters of the pond. This is where the mother of all lizards lives, the father of all crawdads.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


I head back to the house

A wild prune?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I'm sure that it will be years before they will allow themselves to enjoy this

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

But they do enjoy MaMaws flowers, to her somewhat disdain I might add.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum. 

We'll meet the varmints in a few.

----------


## payne

"Beech" is the name of that tree?

I found out its leaves are perfect to start a fire in the winter: they stay dry, and if there's ice on them, you can easily peal it off without breaking the leaf (and the part under the ice will be dry).

----------


## intothenew

> "Beech" is the name of that tree?
> 
> I found out its leaves are perfect to start a fire in the winter: they stay dry, and if there's ice on them, you can easily peal it off without breaking the leaf (and the part under the ice will be dry).


Well, that one is an American Beech. They hold their leaves well into the winter. That is especially true on young sheltered ones.

----------


## intothenew

Well, two of them, Junior Miss Amerca (JMA) and ButtaBean (BB) daughter and son of who else but Miss America. It's the new year and we had the cold snap, we needed to do some preparatory work inside anyway.

MaMaw agreed to instruct a sewing class. She chose felt and embroidery thread for their first exercise, a stick bag.

JMA chooses red

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

BB will be the man in black

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Their hands got tired after about an hour of that, we let them stop and moved on. We'll show you some finished bags in a few weeks.



Next was "build-your-own-tinder". I wish you could hear the giggles.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I melted the vasoline down and let them dip their own cotton. They took well to fluffing.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

We gathered some kindling from the wood stove stash, annnnnnnnnd

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Success. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum. 


And for reward, what else but hot chocolate. I let them use a fuel tab on that.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Mmmmmmmmm

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Journal entries and cleanup, what a wonderful evening.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


BearDog (BD), varmint number three, plays catch up in the next post. Then it's "little boots in the field".

----------


## hunter63

May you always be able to see the world with the eyes on a child.....and an open mind.......I wonder........?

rep here for the trip.......

----------


## Rick

What a great time. Something they will always remember.

----------


## intothenew

BD, son of Belly-Up. He gets to spend the night last Saturday. The other two vermin are to arrive Sunday morning, we've got a little catching up to do. I didn't take pics of the vaso giggle session, but I assure you it happened.

The strike

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


The reach

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The warmth

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Bad pic, but the fuel tab cocoa

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Journal and clean up. I think I've got three survivors here.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Pal334

Great day ,, always fun to share with the young ones

----------


## jake abraham

looks like you had a blast thanks for taking us along

----------


## Sparky93

Rep sent, glad you had a good time with your grand kids. And leave it to an engineer to have his grand kids logging their adventures in a journal LOL

----------


## intothenew

> ............And leave it to an engineer............


The journals actually evolved after some deliberation.

I considered paper and pencil to be rather useful items in this adventure, I'll spare the laundry list of why. If I was to turn things over completely to the engineer, he would have insisted on an RPN calculator and log book. With that, they would learn logic and be able to do their own cipherin' for BDC and windage at the range. LOL

If you'll notice in the pic of JMA doing the journal thing, there is a calculator and note pad next to her. That is a piece of schwag from work, put into their kits as somewhat of a convenient afterthought. But it did take care of a couple of key points; The paper was somewhat protected, it held a pen, and it all could be conveniently stored in a plastic bag.


The presentation:

Christmas Eve is always spent at my Mother's house, the whole hee-haw gang. That includes infants to the geriatric. We all live close, but I am next door. I was cautioned by the safety department not to present their kits in front of the other children, I think bomb making class was mentioned. After obtaining permission from ALL the mothers involved, the varmints and I snuck out the back door and made our way to HQ. I could write for days describing the emotions and intellect from that hour, but I'll just say it was epic.

Debrief:

On the short walk back to Mothers, the discussions revolved mainly around what if I'm here and he's not or vice versa. They were all three concerned with the other, a humbling moment. My answer was that I would keep notes and make sure that each was aware of all tasks. "We need a calendar PeePaw".

Purchasing:

So, engineering approaches purchasing for three diaries, and was immediately denied. "Resubmit and call it a journal dummy, the boys won't use it if there is any connotation of a diary".





Engineering, Human Resources, Purchasing, Safety, and the End Users were all involved.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

A gret read for a tired Quality Mngr. and really hit home to me a Father. -Rep Sent!

----------


## Rick

That was obviously a civilian purchasing dept. A military one would have required the form in triplicate. Then after two weeks you would have received a denial because, "said diary not a stocked item". You would then have to resubmit the proper form, in triplicate, requesting "journals" and after three weeks your would receive your shipment of socks.

----------


## intothenew

Networking is the key. I know that the Head of Purchasing has some strange affinity for the Chief Engineer. Just got to pull some strings.

----------


## BENESSE

You sure know how to make it all fun--begining to end! They're lucky to have you in their lives and through these experiences, they'll have you forever.

----------


## intothenew

BD and I are up and moving before the sun. We quietly exit and rendezvous with the other two varmints at Miss America's house. A buffet breakfast is on the menu this morning, in town. Can't be startin' without some bacon and cinnamon rolls.

We get back home with temps 20ish. I had a little bit of classroom time scheduled so that we could wait on some direct rays before venturing out.

Each received an FRS/GMRS/Wx radio in their kit. We went over the the overs, and over and outs, and ins and outs. There is no better music than to listen to those three jabber on a radio.


Then I had them line up in front of me. 

"Which way is North?" As if they were trained in the Third Reich, each pointed forward. 

"What? Do I look like Santa Claus?" All three rolled their eyes in unison, I take it they didn't get the joke. 

"How do you know that way is North?" JMA jumped on the answer, and went through what was an impressive dance singing "Never Eat Sour Worms". I was impressed by the mnemonic, but seen right away that my mad kitchen skilz would come into play. I gathered up two mixing bowls and a pepper shaker, and sent them scrambling for their compass. 

I put the two mixing bowls on the coffee table rim to rim. They all three recognized right away that it was the big blue marble with the rims being the equator. They all three knew that we lived in the Northern hemisphere. They all three knew the poles. I only had one more thing to do, get them to understand my jokes. Well, maybe I should aim for just one. I set the pepper shaker on the North Pole and told them that was the Santa Claus magnet. That brought the tiniest of grins. The N on your compass always points to the home of Santa. 

"Where does Santa Claus live?" And as if they worshiped the North Star...............the joke got old quick though.

A little more conversation on magnetism, in particular how it affects your compass. Keep it away from your body, no knife in your hand etc.

Since I was fresh out of jokes, we choose some lunch to carry, and mount up.

little boots in the field, and a little frost.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And sneakers, I think that counts too.

10ish and we have about an hour walk. I take only one pic on this leg, a bunch of wild onion that I hadn't noticed before.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

12ish, close to the house, we stop for lunch. Two of the three take the fire detail fairly serious. BB keeps tearing open bags of M&Ms and such, he doesn't have much time for fire detail.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

JMA does Ramen

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

BD and BB do Mac and Cheese

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I opt for Christmas leftovers

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And challenge myself to a wet wood fire

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

They each get fire brewed cocoa

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And all is right with the world. We pack up and I ask which way is MaMaws, all three immediately look at their compass and I hear the sweetest echo; "East....East.....East". Back to MaMaws around four for journals and cleanup.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

I'll bet that they (and you) will remember days like this for the rest of their lives, and even relive them on an internet forum in 50 or so years.

----------


## intothenew

First, ya gotta get it past their sweet tooth.

We should get a day afield this coming Sunday, and I'm trying to prepare something other than prepackaged stuff for them to chew on. My Great Grandmother made something very similar to this, and I loved it as a child.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


And I almost forgot the syrup

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Crush those almonds

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


A pan of water in the oven seams to keep the crust a bit lighter.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


I poured them at various levels and size.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Can you smell em?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The smalls turned out a little too crusty

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I think the deep pour in the large pan is the ticket.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I sliced a few of them before storage.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And got rid of a few samples. Man, this is good with peanut butter.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Ya think I can get them to try it? The packaging is certainly not what they are used to.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## BENESSE

That's so much better than store bought snacks and much more fun to eat the way you packaged them!
Kudos to you for taking time to do it and for letting us in on it. Those are some very lucky munchkins.

----------


## intothenew

> Those are some very lucky munchkins.


I am so fortunate to have them healthy and curious. They warm the heart of an old man.

----------


## Rick

Try pulling the smaller ones a bit earlier next time. They won't take as long as the larger ones to bake. They sure do look good!

----------


## intothenew

> Try pulling the smaller ones a bit earlier next time..........


Point taken, but listen to me argue with myself for a moment. This is always fun.


I poured the different sizes in anticipation of a miscue. Crust, to at least these three, is akin to eating worms. I remember GG's being thin, but rather gooey, so that's why I think the sliced "loaf" will go over better with the kids. That's less surface area of crust per volume of bread. I'll end up with the heels.

But if you'll note the samples that I took, that ended up being mostly the small ones. There was a wonderfully sweet crystallization that happened in the crust. I liked it, they may. Assuming they will eat these gooeys, I am going to try a few crustys on them next time.

----------


## flatlander88

Great thread! I appreciate you sharing.

Flatlander

----------


## intothenew

I'm coming to get you. I won't stop until I find you. But, you need to help me.

First, if you find yourself lost, set down. Have a snack, have a drink, think things over. The best thing you can do is just stay put. If for some reason you need to move, you need to leave signs. You should only move if you think you are in danger at that particular location, or if there is some resource that you absolutely need. We will discuss those in days to come.

I was immediately bombarded with questions. They revolved around what would be too dangerous, and of course what would we need? I somewhat dodged the second, stating that there are quite a few more things that we need to go through before we can discuss just what you need, you need to understand what you have first. My answers to the first mainly revolved around exposure to cold, wind, rain, and the sun. Shelter from those is of highest importance. It can be as simple as putting your rain coat on, to as difficult as building a temporary shelter.


But whatever you do, leave me a sign.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.



It was a really wet morning this past Sunday. It had drizzled rain basically all day Saturday well up into the night, and it was one of those dripping fogs until around 9 Sunday morning. Temps started just above freezing.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


One of the days plans was to allow BB to redeem himself on fire detail, we all pitched in to gather kindling and wood. I suggested that this was going to be a twofer on the cotton balls. BB goes to work.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And it stops us all in our tracks for a few minutes.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

JMA and BD go back to gathering

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

While BB feeds the monster

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I spot some architectural material and set it aside

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

We take a few minutes break, and check in with HQ

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Hillbilly architecture in the next post

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## intothenew

I grabbed a few pieces from the wood pile and built a model. Guys, we need four forks and umpteen poles.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

BB puts a new face on the monster

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And the shelter begins

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

We pause for a moment to discuss alternative designs

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And then continue with the original

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I let them go with nylon, and took mental note of each knot. Knot class is to come.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

JMA and I took a hike up the hill to scavenge a log stool. The boys were left in camp, that had beat us to the punch.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Lunch on a stump

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And a hot drink

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Then, time for round two

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I love this shot

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I wanted to take a nap, they wanted to sharpen sticks

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

See ya soon

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## BENESSE

You are the best grandpaw EVER!!!!

----------


## intothenew

It helps to have all of these resources surrounding me. That credit goes to my Parents and Grandparents, we live in an incredibly resource rich area. If I can half fill their shoes, I will be doing well.

We now have a place to run to in foul weather, but it's going to turn into an incredible fire trap. The next time they are up, I think we are going to remove the bows and replace them with a tarp. That will make it a bit more safe and functional. We should be able to get the summer out of it. That'll be our classroom for the next few months. 

The Sweet Corn didn't go over so well, too gooey. I didn't think you could get too gooey. I'll bake up some crustys before the next adventure.

----------


## crashdive123

Awesome adventure for them (and you).  Thanks for taking us along.

----------


## hunter63

That was some trip, and congrats of putting your self out with the kids.....That was super.

----------


## intothenew

> That was some trip........


Trips, and we never leave the farm. It's comforting to be able to do this with them, at this age, and not have the associated risk of being remote. There are plenty of resources available while still being in sight of a roof line.

We should be able to make a few cabin runs this year, a bit more remote, but still only a few miles walk to the closest roof. I doubt that I will ever get to experience true wilderness with them, or maybe I can in memory.

----------


## hunter63

You don't have to go far for a trip....my first camp out was in the dining room with a quilt over the chairs for a "tent", and sleeping on the floor....was pretty much an adventure in  young mind.....You have no idea how far you really did go, my friend....Again congrats.

----------


## intothenew

Reminiscing a bit, looking back through the photos of the past few weeks. Here's one of BB signing his canteen. I'm going to have them do that very thing on a few more items, I'll save that for a foul weather day.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I'm also setting here thinking of next weekends lesson plan, if that's the correct way to put it. I need to dig up a link or two, and I have some questions to pose.

----------


## Rick

I had to give you some rep for that. Those adventures will live on until they are old and grey. Perhaps the foundation for teaching their kids and grand kids. Great job.

----------


## intothenew

First, I welcome any critique or suggestion on what has or should be done. Those three children are the very reason I am here on this forum. Do not let me lead them down a wrong path.

Especially for children of this age, I consider signalling and shelter to be of highest importance. First aid is certainly near, if not at, that level of concern. Water, I am a bit hesitant to show them how to clean up a mud hole right now. Food, certainly high on their list, but not all it's cracked up to be short term. Listen to me argue with myself:


Food: Again, not a big concern when considering short term survival, but a major comfort to them. My focus has simply been to allow them some choices to pack and give them the opportunity to prepare it. I constantly remind them of proper hygiene, and of the safety concerns of a fire.

Water: I struggle with this one. We have relatively clean water about us, certainly not potable without prep though. I can justify dodging that subject somewhat by the fact that they must inventory their personal supply with each outing. Carrying the weight versus what you need/want is a lesson that we all struggle with concerning many items/tasks. 

First Aid: Focus at the moment is simply prevention. They are relatively safe around the fire, so much so that they cook slow. I haven't focused enough on showing them the subtleties of a proper cooking fire, that one needs fixin'. Getting them to just slow down and be sober in their moves has been my biggest safety concern. I try to be calm when calling them out on that, I certainly do not want to quell their enthusiasm. They each have a first aid kit, how and when to dive into it I struggle with.

Shelter: As you have seen, they have been through a lean to. I think they understand shingles now, but I must test them at that. Knots, not only for shelter, is soon to come. A garbage bag tent, and the space blanket, may be one of the next tasks. A debris shelter is soon to come also.

Signalling: A short story first.

The second year that my oldest son went with me for buck season, was the first time I had ever let him out of my sight in that setting. That particular year, a hunter from a camp about 1/4 of a mile away fell and broke both his legs on his way into stand. He laid there all day, helpless, until one from our camp was making his way back to camp after dark. He made contact simply by yelling.

It was almost daybreak when we finally got the guy to the top of the mountain. Seeing that chopper land on that remote gas line right of way, in the Potomac highlands of WV, was a surreal and emotional experience. We have not been afield since that year without a two way radio. I'm sure many on here have experienced much more horrifying scenarios, but I offer it only to make myself relive the horrible thoughts of not being able to find my son. It shivered me timbers. I carry that experience, every time I am out with the varmints.

We started last week on leaving signs. I aim to focus more on signalling this coming weekend. Flash, their whistle, smoke, and proper protocol on the radios. They each have a 22 channel GMRS/FRS/Wx radio. Our hunting camp protocol was only an obligation to listen at the top of every hour for five minutes. I'm not certain how that evolved, but battery life was one of the considerations. We chose a high watt channel, illegal without a license I think, and operate with a quiet code. It works when you have many on the same "page", but it is flawed in a general sense. I could write pages of me arguing with myself on this subject, but I'll simply throw out a couple of comments/questions to hopefully start some dialogue.


They are certainly not a hot rod radio, but common and functional. Functional enough?

Without the paid license, GMRS is illegal?

Which channel? Is this the standard?...........LINKY........

Battery life, they'll last a week of daylight remaining on if rx/tx is limited. Top of the hour only? More? Less?


Comments are welcome on any of the above, or any other thoughts/concerns.

----------


## intothenew

One of the varmints had been a bit under the weather through the week. It was wet from Saturday rain yesterday, and in the mid 40's F. So I made plans for an abbreviated day, we'll only spend 3-4 hours outside.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

JMA draws the fire building card. And yep, it's a twofer kinda day.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

One strike

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And we're off

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

BD and BB drag away the bows

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

While JMA tends to the monster

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

We get the tarp roughed in.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And break for lunch

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

These seem to go over well.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

These, not so well, although I enjoyed a few.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

BD does the dirty work.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

They were a nice addition to my stew.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

We done a little bit of trim work.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Then, it was whittle and saw time.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

BD does get some fuzz stick action going.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum. 

Again, short day, We head to Mamaw's for hot showers and;

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Another great day that I'm sure will be fond memories for a lifetime.

----------


## Rick

I second that. Nice job!!

----------


## payne

Do you plan on teaching them how to sew?
Based on this picture, it looks like it could be an appreciated self-sufficiency trick for the kids: http://photos.smugmug.com/photos/i-w...-wZDGFLJ-L.jpg  :Smile:

----------


## intothenew

> Do you plan on teaching them how to sew?
> Based on this picture, it looks like it could be an appreciated self-sufficiency trick for the kids: http://photos.smugmug.com/photos/i-w...-wZDGFLJ-L.jpg


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

We're workin' on it. In the mean time, I need to teach you how to wrap an image link so that it will show. Quote this post and look at the wrap added to the photo that I added,(Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.). Practice that for me? ;-)

----------


## payne

> We're workin' on it. In the mean time, I need to teach you how to wrap an image link so that it will show. Quote this post and look at the wrap added to the photo that I added,(Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.). Practice that for me? ;-)


Haha, you're awesome!
And as for the image, I actually intended it not to show so that you are the only one posting pictures in here.  :Smile:

----------


## drewdunnrespect

what an apsulute (sp) ausome thread my friend and what an ausome grandpa u really are

----------


## tj922

Thanks for sharing. I have my grandaughter living with us, and the first thing she asked is "when can we go fishing grandpa"

----------


## intothenew

> what an apsulute (sp) ausome thread my friend and what an ausome grandpa u really are


Thanks, and welcome to the forum.




> Thanks for sharing. I have my grandaughter living with us, and the first thing she asked is "when can we go fishing grandpa"


I quote the sig line of COWBOYSURVIVAL, "Teaching a child to fish is the "original" introduction to all that is wild."

----------


## intothenew

I have been away for a week, across the big pond, on the east side. Touched down today and was blessed with the presence of BD.

BD gets a ped and mani while I take a nap. I awake to pajama man.

Hors d'oeuvre, I've been thinking this one through for a few weeks. Mac and Cheese from scratch, in the field has another twist. We'll get to that soon enough. MaMaws kitchen;

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

BD cooked and served, this went over well.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

We take a walk before dinner, I absolutely love four seasons. Winter has come to WV.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Just a drive by of the AO:

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Back to the kitchen, BD gets coached.

Peel em'

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Slice em' and dice em'

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Scrub it

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Smash it

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Flip it

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Serve it

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

It's time for another nap.

TSPSBAVAO

----------


## Rick

Are you grilling indoors? 

Peeling potatoes? Did you know the peel is the healthiest part of the potato? The skin of a potato provides 45% of your recommended daily allowance (RDA) of vitamin C, 18% of your RDA of potassium and 10% of your vitamin B6. Not only that but it adds fiber to your diet. The skin also contains phenolic compounds, which are thought to add anti-oxidants to your meal. Peal the potato is you want but through the tuber away and eat the skin.

----------


## crashdive123

Looks like another great day.

----------


## intothenew

> Are you grilling indoors?


Upstairs porch, whole house fan for evac. The grid is on.  




> Peeling potatoes? Did you know the peel is the healthiest part of the potato? The skin of a potato provides 45% of your recommended daily allowance (RDA) of vitamin C, 18% of your RDA of potassium and 10% of your vitamin B6. Not only that but it adds fiber to your diet. The skin also contains phenolic compounds, which are thought to add anti-oxidants to your meal. Peal the potato is you want but through the tuber away and eat the skin.


That hurts, that really hurts. But, I'm dealing with a ten year old. I eat the whole tater, but when in Rome (a child's stomach), compromises must be made. I'm shakin' it here boss, I'll have him eatin' em' right off the tree soon enuff'.

----------


## intothenew

A day off school just after a nice snowfall, whatcha' gonna do?

Mrs. Frosty, catchin' some rays. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


BB and JMA, all rights reserved. LOL

----------


## Rick

Snow Illustrated Swimsuit Edition. Cool.

----------


## BENESSE

That could be you, Rick, sans the top.

----------


## Rick

By golly. You're right. Man boobs and all.

----------


## intothenew

I start with a teaser statement; Our shelter got mangled. I went and had a look, after the storms past, and it's mangled. It's not beyond repair, I don't think. I don't think it will take any more damage left as is. But, it is a humbling thing to see. We, the varmints and I, should take note of the power that Mother Nature has in store. They haven't seen it, and I left it as I found it so that they may see the destruction. You'll see it shortly after they do, I'll take some pics of the attempt to rebuild. I have some tree damage to clean up also. I want to show them that also, a good lesson in what to look out for in extreme conditions.

For a number of reasons, we had to stay at Martha's nest today. So, cooking and Theater Deployable Communications were the topics.


First, cooking, on the wood stove. We split the duties up. BD builds the fire and learns the subtleties of damper and draft.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

BB was in charge of the sausage.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

JMA took the pancakes.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I was more than glad to take on the photog responsibilities.


TDC, and you have to take note of the theater we are dealing with. Kids these days are growing up with an amazing amount of digital devices. If I am going to have any chance of staying in touch, I've got to learn "their" language. We've worked some on the two-way radios, but it was time to collect all of our new age portable COMM equipment and integrate.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

It was an amazing journey of what they did and didn't know, and the same for me. Getting everything to work on my network, and doing all of the security updates and protocols was first. Setting up their email accounts and syncing contacts and mail was next. I had little time left, but I did get them to run through at least one COMM on each device to each in our circle. All that while they were trying to show me and each other the latest and greatest app, game, or web page.

I would guess that I still have another few hours getting emergency numbers/contacts in a functional format. I would have liked to have done that one today, but I just got hung up turning "digital wrenches" so to speak. Music and pictures took that much time today, but that kept their attention and they learned some file management.

Get three varmints, and eleven digital devices, in the same room at the same time and you've got your hands full.

What a day! House shoes in the field? LOL

----------


## BENESSE

Time after time, ITN, you manage to teach them something valuable while having a great time together.
Who could ask for more? Not a child, not an adult.

----------


## payne

It's fairly sad to think these kids are probably better at cooking than me... thanks to you! :P

----------


## intothenew

> It's fairly sad to think these kids are probably better at cooking than me... thanks to you! :P


And I consider it a rather low priority compared to the multitude of things that they need to learn, but it sure keeps their attention and I certainly enjoy it. So, I justify the time spent on it simply because it is fun although I am constantly arguing with myself on just how much time. It certainly helps that I have their Grandmother looking over my shoulder. If I don't feed them, or teach them to feed themselves, she will. Granny ain't gonna let em' go hungry.

With all that said, I am having to concede that food is much more of a priority than I want to credit. An army of varmints marches on its stomach.

So, this weeks preps sort of revolved around that subject. Martha dedicated a pantry cabinet for their stores, she being the pantler.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Humble in it's contents but it does contain the two major food groups, cocoa and peanut butter. Purchasing procured mess kits and boil covers this week. Ashes in the canteen cups has been an issue, is this worth the weight?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The mess kits are a knock off, lighter than MIL. A true MIL;

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The knock off;

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Size and form is close to the same, MIL on the bottom.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Quality of fit and finish seems to be acceptable, but I worry about clean up around those handle rivets.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Instead of a stainless cutlery set, a plastic spork for each.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Martha and I spent some time in the lab also. Field expedient pizza, I can't wait to try this on them.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Personally, I don't see the knock offs as a problem. It's not like the kids are going into combat and require military specs. As long as they are functional they should be fine. 

If you are concerned about ashes in the cup and the weight of the Heavy Cover lids then why not use aluminum foil? The weight shouldn't/wouldn't be an issue for you and me but you do have to watch how much you load on the mini soldiers. 

The pizza looks great!

----------


## intothenew

> Personally, I don't see the knock offs as a problem. It's not like the kids are going into combat and require military specs. As long as they are functional they should be fine. 
> 
> If you are concerned about ashes in the cup and the weight of the Heavy Cover lids then why not use aluminum foil? The weight shouldn't/wouldn't be an issue for you and me but you do have to watch how much you load on the mini soldiers. 
> 
> The pizza looks great!


Other than the rivets, I'm with ya' on the knock offs. The biggest plus is that they are lighter. Warping could be a problem, but that's to be seen.

Point well taken on the aluminum foil. They each have 3-4 sqft of it in their packs. It's a personal bias that I must overcome, but I always hesitate to use a consumable. That's stupid I know, especially on day trips, by definition it's to be used.

The pizza tastes great too, and all of the ingredients require no refrigeration.

----------


## Rick

Aluminum is 100% recyclable so just recycle it. It will be another great lesson for the kids about taking care of our planet. You can add the Heavy Cover lids when they get bigger and talk about reuse of items over recycling. I love learning moments. 

Sand can be used to clean around the rivets before washing them up. You can explain how it can be used as an abrasive. Just a thought. 

Recipe on the pizza, please.

----------


## intothenew

> .............Recipe on the pizza, please.



Sure, but I need some time. There were four manifestations. I'll have to gather up the pics, and study on the embellishment.

----------


## crashdive123

ITN - I've really enjoyed this thread.  Thank you.

----------


## intothenew

> ...........Recipe on the pizza.........


Put on your tunic, toga, or both, and join me here. It's gonna' take a little time.

----------


## payne

> Aluminum is 100% recyclable so just recycle it. It will be another great lesson for the kids about taking care of our planet. You can add the Heavy Cover lids when they get bigger and talk about reuse of items over recycling. I love learning moments.


Ecologically speaking, it's way better to not use the aluminum than to recycle it. Avoiding consumables is a great habit, and you should definitely talk about it to them.  :Smile: 

Reduce > Reuse > Recycle > Rebus.

----------


## Rick

I do agree with you. As a consumer, avoiding non-renewable resources is, unfortunately, unavoidable in this day and age. Just as unfortunately, somewhere between 50-60% of cans are recycled so it behooves us to teach recycling to the younger generation. While there are plentiful reserves of bauxite ore, it takes a lot of oil to convert bauxite to an aluminum can. 

http://earth911.com/news/2011/09/01/...t-in-a-decade/

http://www.epa.gov/osw/conserve/materials/alum.htm

----------


## intothenew

payne, Rick, your words carry a lot of weight. You sent me away talking to myself for much of the day. Introspection should be a sober endeavor, sometimes that can be quite difficult both literally and figuratively.

I find that my decision not to use consumables is based mostly on selfishness, in particular self preservation. I always want "it" there, at my disposal, at any time. If I use "it", it's gone. 

But I also reflect on the consumables that I have made available to these children. My only consolation is that I am trying to wean them from that mentality (e.g. BD making Mac & Cheese rather than pouring water into one of those plastic containers). That too is somewhat selfish; It's cheaper, it's healthier, it tastes better, and it helps him be somewhat more self sufficient.

I reflect on all of those cans of sterno that I have used, many times a fire would have done just fine.

Those are certainly not the most egregious of my sins, but some that are easy to admit. I take, from your words and my self evaluation, a greater need to emphasize the consequences of each and every decision to the varmints.

Yes, we're all in this thing together. But if you find yourself on your own,...................



Keep those comments coming. I rewound and played a lot of "mental film" today.

----------


## Rick

If it makes you feel any better.....hamburger and pizza sauce are in the dehydrator as we speak...er....type. I feel an open fire pizza coming on later this week. 

We try to recycle everything around here. We do pretty good with it. Not a lot of stuff goes in the trash. We donate all our recyclables to the local senior citizen center. Except plastic bags. They get a might feisty if you show up with those. We have to take those to the city's recycle center.

----------


## intothenew

In a recent shake down by the laundry department, prohibited items were confiscated. Possession of the particular items is not prohibited, but leaving various unattended items concealed in laundry is a misdemeanor. The charge carries a tongue lashing if convicted. Forensics reports that the perpetrator must spend a lot of time on their knees, in muddy conditions. Current leads point to a member of the "Three Varmints", a typically rambunctious group. Officials have released a photo of the prohibited items.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Uh huh. I've seen this before. It's the notorious Marbles Gang. There have been rumors they carry light bulbs in case one of them gets a bright idea but to date no pictures have actually confirmed this. There were also reports last year that one of the members had lost their marbles. It now looks like another has suffered the same fate. 

Don't forget that the members go by nefarious names: Grandpa, Jack, Sem, Jumbo, Cateye and PeeWee to name a few. Personally, I just think those a street names.

----------


## intothenew

It was another shut-in weekend, kinda. Much of it was by design, the weather forecast looked terrible. I planned accordingly.

First task was ICE, and the associated ramifications. There is ongoing side bar discussions with their parents on just what is, and is not, to be included.

Their desk, for the moment

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Each received a personal "ICE cube".

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Safe keeping, (i.e. encryption or not, how it is handled and stored, etc ) and just what is to be put on it were discussed and noted. I have an integration concept relating to backing up some of their cloud info, plus personal info, that all the powers that be must agree on.

The view out the study room window was nice, Tom is feeling frisky.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Now, it's time for a snack. I had been on the road all week and had prepared some pizza fixin's last Sunday in anticipation of this weekend. Since field trials were out, and cheese is a terrible thing to waste, I tried it on them a la carte. The plate has cheese cloth wrapped and wax dipped, and the baggy has cheese cloth wrapped and a touch of vinegar. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I show them that you can live through it.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And each slices in

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I can report that 2 out of 3 varmints approve. The vinegar soak didn't fare so well.

A unanimous thumbs up on the casings, fire is always fun. Scratch some of the wax off, and fluff up the cloth just as you do the cotton balls.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

It, fire, mesmerizes us all?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The last one went out at 9 min 43 sec.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

There was a CB/PJ giggle session for resupply.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And then, the theme of the weekend.

A double overhand

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

A fisherman

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

That was before bed time last night. I'll try to get to the pork fat and some more what knots, from today, in a few.

----------


## crashdive123

Another great teaching and learning weekend for you and the varmints.

----------


## intothenew

BB was first up, he draws the fire starting card.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

BD was next up, and he had to show me a knot. Told me this would impress the ladies.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Breakfast was sinful and busy. They each got to fix their own, we played musical mess kits on the stove.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I had a teachers aid that helped tremendously, an app on their devices.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I am surprised that I am not stilled tied up on the porch. They each amazed me with how fast they caught on. They would walk through it with the app until they thought they had it down pat, then without. There will be quite a few more sessions of knots, but here's a sampling of what a few hours can produce.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Later in the day, I got to spend some quality time with their parents. They got to spend some time just being children.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Another wonderful session with the varmints.  Thanks for making me feel a lot more youthful this morning.

----------


## intothenew

> Another wonderful session with the varmints.  Thanks for making me feel a lot more youthful this morning.


And you have in fact contributed a bit this week. Your "French Toast" recipe added to a desire to fix it in the field. I have Amish made egg solids in store, but they don't cook up well. So, I started a batch of fresh dehy last night, Martha should be pulling and packaging them in a few hours. I'm going to lab test yours, and what they are used to, sometime this week.

I have an update from the laundry police blotter, we've had another incident.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## natertot

That appears to be a rare species of snake. I believe it is "Redous Plasticon Agkistrodon Piscivorus". Also known as red plastic water mocassin! It is a good thing the laundry police didn't get hurt while encountering such a beast. I understand that there is also a huge penelty for possessing such species.

----------


## intothenew

> That appears to be a rare species of snake. I believe it is "Redous Plasticon Agkistrodon Piscivorus". Also known as red plastic water mocassin! It is a good thing the laundry police didn't get hurt while encountering such a beast. I understand that there is also a huge penelty for possessing such species.


Simple possession does not carry a penalty in this jurisdiction, but there are laws concerning this species. Some examples:

Possession with intent to cause screams

Unattended in the laundry room

Public display at the dinner table

All of the above, and I am sure many more, are a misdemeanor and can lead to a prohibition of possession.

----------


## intothenew

But, I planned on telling the truth. It just may take some time.

I lied about Santa Claus. It's still true that if you quit believing in him, he quits coming. It's the Santa Claus magnet that I didn't tell, well..........the whole truth on. It moves, slowly, but it moves. In some circumstances it can actually cause your compass to point away from North. Here, right here with a map, we can calibrate. A local county park is the AO today. Turn your maps to what you see, check your compass.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Where are we?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


BD had it too, he had just lost his balance when the shutter opened. It's all iPhone/iPod pics today, so digital shutter. Down the black trail.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Overcast and a bit breezy but nice, no, really nice.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Some terra firma

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

A little more of the black ribbon, two woodpeckers stop them in their tracks.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

A quick stint of gravel, and lunch

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Mac & Cheese, weiners, and bacon bits. Three thumbs up.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Dessert

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Let's move out.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

We take a break to let the tires cool down.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Smell the "roses"

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Back on the trail

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Map huddle

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And the highway back to the truck

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

It may seem odd, but an ice cream and communications was next. I had each go through an unpaid collect call home.

Clean the nasty thing, they have hand sanitizer and alcohol preps in their kit.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Say hello, well say your name first.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

They'll sleep good tonight, as will I.

----------


## crashdive123

Great idea on teaching them how to make a collect call home.

----------


## hunter63

Outstanding drill, congrats!

----------


## 1stimestar

Clap clap clap.

----------


## intothenew

Do you remember?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

He's cleaner with a 38

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

A lesson in thermodynamics too, it's gonna freeze tonight.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

I don't remember the first time, but I (as I'm sure many others here) grew up using......

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

and I was tickled pink the first time I got to use.....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## intothenew

It was a p-38 for me. C-rats, and he showed me just before he let me go afield. A pony and saddle bags, I yearn for those days. Mom confiscated the tobacco, edited c-rats.

----------


## crashdive123

The one that actually got the most use for me was...

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## intothenew

I never had it the same:


      A P-38, and a double blade. I'll have to dig it up, I still have it. Two tools, for better or worse.

----------


## Sparky93

Dernet all! All these pictures I can't see and Crash's post really left me hanging...

----------


## Rick

Do you know how to keep a Purdue University student in suspense?

----------


## crashdive123

Apparently I have learned.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Thaddius Bickerton

What you have is one heck of an album /family story going there, and I swear, I bet done up and illustrated it would make a heck of a country kids book.

I know my kids will be reading this post tomorrow.

Sorry it took me till now to find and read it.  My youngest is the one that is the photo bug and I enjoy watching the world he sees through the lens of his camera.

now If I clould just get the yard sale one i bought to work for me.  OR get them to teach me how to make it work.

I'm still waiting on oldest kids to get me some grandbabies to spoil.  But no rush, I want them to get their ducks for their own lives all in a row.

----------


## intothenew

I'm a bit bummed. I skipped this weekend with the varmints in anticipation of a four day weekend coming, they are out of school next Friday and Monday week. Turns out I have a business trip that is going to consume most, if not all, of that time. But, that does pay the bills.

I've been thinking about them though, they consume a lot of my thoughts as you might have guessed. I started a list, with the help of JMA, for their kits. We actually bartered with the other two, JMA and I prepare the "list" and they owe us a fire each. 

I'm not much on lists, but herding varmints has made me come to appreciate them. I offer the following for your perusal. This was developed from JMA hand writing an inventory a few weeks back, and I added that to an iPhone/iPod/iPad app that we all can share. This is a compilation compiled by JMA and myself, but there is certainly some credit due others. The SAS handbook, BSA, and certainly this forum have been the major contributors. Two more that I would like to address specifically are Jenny Smith and Rancid Crabtree. They both have my attention at the moment, they have somewhat of a unique take on some matters.

I have not cross checked this comparing it to each kit. That will have to be done when they are here. The checked items are assumed to be in their kit. Unchecked are under consideration as substitute, adder, or awaiting procurement. I'll offer some thoughts on some of them. Weight, as of the last outing, was roughly nine pounds with three pints of water and snacks. I carried the main meal and the associated cooking water. They carried it well, it turned out to be a 7 mile hike in the hills. Categories are bit argumentative in my own mind, it may be best to segregate items as to how they are packed (i.e. the sewing and FASK). 





Packing List:  Varmint Kit
Departure date:  (TBD)

To Do (pre-trip)

(　)  (at home)  give itinerary to family/friend  x1
(　)  (equipment prep)  recharge batteries  x1
(　)  (physical prep)  cut nails  x1
(　)  (physical prep)  Take a shower  x1

Essentials

(✓)  (documents)  contact info  x1
(✓)  (documents)  maps  x1
(✓)  (FA&S)  FASK  x1
(　)  (Fire)  Candle  x1
(✓)  (Fire)  Cotton balls  x10
(✓)  (Fire)  lighter  x1
(✓)  (Fire)  Magnesium block  x1
(✓)  (Fire)  magnifying glass  x1
(✓)  (Fire)  Match case  x1
(✓)  (Fire)  Trioxane  x3
(✓)  (Hydration)  Water bottle  x1
(　)  (money)  cash  x1
(✓)  (Navigation)  compass  x1
(✓)  (Shelter)  Drum liner  x2
(✓)  (Shelter)  Space blanket  x1
(　)  (Shelter)  Tube tent  x1
(　)  (Shelter)  Warp's banana bag  x1
(✓)  (Tools)  Brass wire 26 ga  x1
(✓)  (Tools)  D ring  x1
(✓)  (Tools)  Duct tape  x1
(　)  (Tools)  Glue  x1
(　)  (Tools)  Kutz-All  x1
(　)  (Tools)  Mason twine  x1
(　)  (Tools)  Para cord  x1
(✓)  (Tools)  Sewing kit  x1
(✓)  (Tools)  Swiss Army Knife  x1

Medical/Health

(　)  (bandages)  Surgical tape  x1
(✓)  (creams)  Vaseline  x1
(　)  (pills)  Benadryl  x1
(　)  (prevention)  Bleach bottle  x1
(　)  (prevention)  bug spray  x1
(✓)  (prevention)  Medicine dropper  x1
(　)  (prevention)  Respirator N95  x1
(　)  (prevention)  Second skin  x1
(✓)  (prevention)  sunscreen  x1
(　)  (prevention)  water filter  x1
(　)  (prevention)  Water purification tablets  x1

Toiletries

(✓)  (for body)  Hand sanitizer  x1
(✓)  (for body)  nail filer  x1
(✓)  (for body)  toilet paper  x1
(✓)  (for body)  wet wipes  x1

Comm/Signal

(✓)  (Audible)  Whistle  x1
(✓)  (Books/Stationery)  Journal  x1
(✓)  (Books/Stationery)  Pen  x1
(　)  (Books/Stationery)  Pencil  x1
(✓)  (Flash)  Signal mirror  x1
(✓)  (Radio)  FRS/GMRS/Wx Radio  x1

Gadgets

(　)  (photo equipment)  digital camera  x1
(✓)  (recreation)  iPod  x1
(✓)  (utility)  flashlight  x1
(✓)  (utility)  Thermometer  x1

Accessories

(　)  (coats)  rain coat  x1
(✓)  (misc.)  bandana  x1
(　)  (misc.)  sunglasses  x1
(✓)  (misc.)  watch  x1

Clothes

(　)  (Gloves)  Mechanic gloves  x1
(✓)  (Hats)  sun hat  x1
(　)  (Hats)  Toboggan  x1
(　)  (socks)  hiking socks  x1

Food

(　)  (Breads/Cereals)  Kashi 7 whole grains & Sesame Granola Bar (6 count)  x1
(　)  (Breads/Cereals)  Soft tack  x1
(　)  (Canned/Jar goods)  Chicken Breast Salad Kit  x1
(　)  (Canned/Jar goods)  Del Monte Fruit Pleasures  x1
(　)  (Canned/Jar goods)  Peanut butter  x1
(　)  (Drinks/mixes)  Cocoa  x1
(　)  (Drinks/mixes)  Flavor packets  x1
(　)  (Meats/Seafood)  Beef stick  x1
(　)  (Meats/Seafood)  StarKist Tuna Creations Herb & Garlic  x1
(　)  (Pasta/Rice/Beans)  Idahoan Potatoes  x1
(　)  (Pasta/Rice/Beans)  Rice  x1
(　)  (Snacks/Candy)  Cheese stick  x1
(　)  (Snacks/Candy)  Fritos  x1
(　)  (Snacks/Candy)  Great Value Tropical Trail Mix  x1

Kitchen

(　)  (Clean up)  Bio soap  x1
(✓)  (Clean up)  Trash Bag  x1
(　)  (Fuel)  Hand warmer  x1
(✓)  (Utensil)  Aluminum foil  x1
(✓)  (Utensil)  Canteen  x1
(✓)  (Utensil)  Canteen cup  x1
(✓)  (Utensil)  Canteen cup stove  x1
(　)  (Utensil)  Mess kit  x1
(✓)  (Utensil)  P-38  x1
(✓)  (Utensil)  P-51  x1
(✓)  (Utensil)  Spork  x1

Hunt/Trap/Fish

(✓)  (Tackle)  Barrel Swivel sz 14  x4
(✓)  (Tackle)  Bobber  x1
(　)  (Tackle)  Fly line  x1
(✓)  (Tackle)  Hook #6  x6
(✓)  (Tackle)  Hook #8  x6
(　)  (Tackle)  Leader link  x1
(✓)  (Tackle)  Monofilament  x1
(　)  (Tackle)  No Knot eyelet  x1
(✓)  (Tackle)  Popper  x2
(✓)  (Tackle)  Sinker 3/0  x6
(✓)  (Tackle)  Treble Hook #14  x6

Misc.

(✓)  (Misc)  Rubber Bands  x5

To Do (post-trip)

(　)  (general)  Clean kitchen  x1
(　)  (general)  complete trip journal  x1
(　)  (general)  Empty trash  x1
(　)  (general)  take a nice, long shower  x1
(　)  (general)  wash clothes  x1 





Candles: I need to get some lightweight birthday candles

Cash: Simple enough to give them paper, I'm arguing with myself over coin weight/amount

Tube tent/Warps: weight vs function against the drum liners

Glue: I want to give them "Super" but am afraid I'll find all three glued together and ones hand glued to anothers shoe. "Gorilla" takes 24 hours to set? Hot melt and a candle?

Kutz-All: weight and I'm not so sure they have the dexterity/strength to use a wire saw.

Mason twine/para cord: They each have some nylon now, cheap and I don't grimace when they cut it. There is 100' of para in store for each as an award for the "ten knot challenge".

Surgical tape: size/amount is the only argument

Benadryl: not so sure I want to trust them with medication

Bleach bottle: OMG what a mess from a bleach bottle breach

Bug spray: much as the Benadryl, I carry it.

Respirator: I have them, I just need to pack them properly

Second skin: just need to pack it

Water filter: weight and cost

Water tablets: I only have iodine and I'm sure the taste will "sour" them. Need to take a trip to SafeZone.

Pencil: I just picked up some extra carpenter pencils, I'm gonna cut em' in half

Digital Camera: One of the iPods doesn't have a camera, that varmint draws this card

Rain Coat: I just have to decide what to buy

Sunglasses: why are they so expensive?

Mechanic Gloves: need to get them to Advance for a sizing

Toboggan: Season has past

Socks: smartwool times two for each

Food: is somewhat at their pleasure. They pick before each trip. Pantry is stocked with those items and I'm working my way down Jenny's list.

Bio Soap: weight, I carry it for now

Handwarmer: weight 

Mess Kit: weight

P-38/P-51: I purchased the 51's assuming it would be easier for them to use. BD done much better with a 38. One will get dropped from the kits as each wrestles a few cans.

Fly fishing: I may be a bit to eager on that one








I'll post up their sewing kit and first aid kit in a few.

----------


## intothenew

Potassium permanganate and sugar should be on that list too, under consideration.

----------


## intothenew

Packing List:  Varmint Sewing Kit
Departure date:  (TBD)

Clothes

(✓)  (Repair)  Large button  x2
(✓)  (Repair)  Needle  x2
(✓)  (Repair)  Scissors  x1
(✓)  (Repair)  Small button  x2
(✓)  (Repair)  Straight pin  x2
(✓)  (Repair)  Tape measure  x1
(✓)  (Repair)  Thimble  x1
(✓)  (Repair)  Thread  x1
(✓)  (Repair)  Threader  x1

Essentials

(　)  (Tools)  Strapping  x1

Toiletries

(　)  (for mouth)  floss  x1 


I just need to get the unchecked items gathered up

----------


## intothenew

Packing List:  Varmint FASK
Departure date:  (TBD)

Medical/Health

(✓)  (bandages)  Band-Aids  x9
(　)  (bandages)  Q-tips  x4
(✓)  (bandages)  sterile dressings  x2
(　)  (creams)  Burn Gel  x1
(✓)  (creams)  Hydrocortisone  x2
(✓)  (creams)  Neomycin  x2
(　)  (creams)  Sting pads  x1
(　)  (pills)  Ibuprofen  x1
(✓)  (prevention)  Alcohol wipes  x4
(✓)  (prevention)  lip balm  x1
(　)  (prevention)  QR Powder  x1
(✓)  (prevention)  sunscreen  x1
(✓)  (prevention)  Surgical gloves  x6

Misc.

(✓)  (misc.)  safety pin  x6 



There is some education on mine and their part that needs to take place on this one.



Again, I welcome your perusal.

----------


## intothenew

BD spent a couple of evenings with me this week. The garden was our playground. Small hands do well with small seeds. I only got one pic, he's filing the Nasturtium seed. A shellicure?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


JMA spent the day with me yesterday. We dewinterized the camper and run it through it's paces. The furnace was the only thing that wouldn't come to life, I'll have a look at it today.

And for her efforts, BOV Pizza.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And to work off some of that lunch, she works on her bow saw and tractor skills. Shouldn't those be included as categories in the Miss America Pageant?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

Way to go Dad!........Thanks for posting, This should be an insperation for all parents.

----------


## crashdive123

Well done.  Sure do wish I got to run a tractor when I was a kid.......OK, I still want to run a tractor.

----------


## Rick

You file the seeds?  I never have. Nasturtiums are so easy to grow and such a treat to eat!

----------


## intothenew

> You file the seeds?  I never have. Nasturtiums are so easy to grow and such a treat to eat!



Makes em' sprout a little faster. Filing may be a misnomer. Nail filed, or sanded, is the trick. Yep, they're a treat. They're also a honeypot for some bugs.

----------


## Rick

I've posted on these before but before you joined I think. The leaves are just perfect for a hamburger. The round shape and size couldn't be better and the pepper flavor ain't bad either. I love giving the flowers to a kid that's never had one. They get that first burst of sweetness that cracks a smile on their lips then they get the warm sensation. You can tell when that happens. The smile leaves and the look of surprise takes it's place.

----------


## hunter63

Filing the seeds is one of those 'secret" garden tricks......I used to do it, but they sorta re-seed themselves....I like to grow them near the compost bin....and a gate trellis.

----------


## Rick

Yeah, once started the are pretty prolific. They are perennials and they come back year after year, too.

----------


## Rick

Oh, I forgot to mention I like your "oven" approach on the pizza. She did a great job. They make a flat bread that's about the same size as the mess kit. It just barely raises up on each side so it's pretty small. That's what I use for my pizza crust. Gotta try the oven trick, though.

----------


## intothenew

> Well done.  Sure do wish I got to run a tractor when I was a kid.......OK, I still want to run a tractor.


Here, take her for a spin. Have her back by the weekend, mmmmk?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.




> Oh, I forgot to mention I like your "oven" approach on the pizza. She did a great job. They make a flat bread that's about the same size as the mess kit. It just barely raises up on each side so it's pretty small. That's what I use for my pizza crust. Gotta try the oven trick, though.


The idea came from a road trip, a honey glazed chicken recipe. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## intothenew

> Filing the seeds is one of those 'secret" garden tricks......I used to do it, but they sorta re-seed themselves....I like to grow them near the compost bin....and a gate trellis.


It's kind of a fresh start for me this year. Martha and I have worked our fannies off since Easter on a new garden plot. It's up and running, although I have some "trim" work to do, a masonry walk. I'll start a thread on it in the coming weeks/months.

----------


## intothenew

Summer, every child's dream. No school, trips to the beach, trips to the pool, trips to the Zoo, Vacation Bible School, etc.....etc.....etc......  All of that has left very little Peepaw time, but is good for their body and soul just the same. But, I have savored the time I have been graced with them. BD has only made a few cameos in the past six weeks, I have had two field trips with BB and JMA though. I'll get to the field trips in some following posts, but first a couple pics of BD.

He spent some time in the lab with MaMaw, they were working on perfecting the super secret Vanilla Pudding recipe. And BD was all too glad to help with clean-up. After spooning everything he could, he reverts to a more primitive approach.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And the fruits of his labor.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## intothenew

Another BD cameo, we head to the picnic table for sparks to celebrate the holiday.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

After a few strokes, one torched cotton ball.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

He tried his hand with the magnesium, the reamer seemed to offer a little better scraper.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Left handed, I like the guy that designed this.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

It hit, finally, I just didn't get a pic. That one was tough for him.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

More great lessons for the youngins.

----------


## dizralph

Very touching. Nice pics.

----------


## intothenew

But we get there, eventually.

I've been behind in posting, I start from roughly 8 weeks ago.

As I have said, summer schedules make it difficult for me to gather all the varmints for an outing. I do get time with each, and love every minute of it. We start with BB and JMA on a proposed overnighter. The first night goes well, we of course fuel the engines, and sleep in MaMaws house. Steak, and JMA "mans" the grill.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Dinner was leisure, bedtime the same. We hit sunrise with what I thought was a game face. At Tudor's, JMA taking a pic of me taking a pic of her, charging all the while.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum. 

Back at the Bat cave, no it is not Angry Birds. At least, I don't think so. They are inventorying packs versus an app.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

They each got a GI ground pad, can you scrub that surplus smell off?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

> .......................
> They each got a GI ground pad, can you scrub that surplus smell off?
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


No, not really, it just kinda grows on ya.....No really "IT" grows on you,...... or something does?....used ponchos as well......

----------


## intothenew

I had prepared an old road bed, mowed and weed eated, for tent sites. I had a brush pile from the spring storms. We were just out of site of the roof line, heaven, I thought.

BB sweeps his nest site.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

They both start on architecture.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

MaMaw delivers supplies.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And the fire is lit.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Things go a bit sour from here, JMA complains of belly ache, BB complains of headache. I'm perplexed, I call in EVAC.

----------


## intothenew

I am left talking to myself. What did I do? What didn't I do? I looked the brush pile over good before, and again, for any possible toxins. It was a super hot day, for a hillbilly. They did have a new pool in their back yard. Miss America let me know roughly an hour after she got them home that they had a dramatic recovery. Relief for me, but what did I/didn't I do? I carried on, deep in my own thoughts. The answer would not come for a few days.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Maybe supper will help me feel better.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And I raid Martha's garden.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## intothenew

We start this trip with pig and liquid chicken.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

BB has the honors of starting the fire.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

We set up, at the back door. You can see the reason for the troubles from last time in this photo, it's the red bag hanging on my pack. How could such an inanimate object create such issues? It's the name that you give it, shame on me.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Start some water to boil for lunch

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And prepare to play with the gillsters.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

BB makes a live bait bucket.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Lunch is served.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

A refreshing dessert

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

While BB keeps a close eye on the wigglies.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## intothenew

JMA tries some bird fishin' first, they weren't bitin'.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

But the gillsters were

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

My neighbor served chocolate milk.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

He served me an adult beverage, while assuming the deck hand duties. What a guy!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

All good stuff. Generals will always be left wondering why the troops are discontent. Sometimes there is no reasoning. We often forget that, having been generals for so long, we were once a trooper, too. If we didn't have a reason we often made one up. As I recall, school would often bring on all forms of malady that, as luck would have it, often coincided with test day. Good on you for spending so much quality time with them.

----------


## intothenew

Back to camp, and it's time for a snack.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And saw and sharpen sticks.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

It's time to prepare dinner, and JMA gets a first.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Some of BB's accoutrements.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

JMA and I take the stick approach.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

BB prefers a pan.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Always room for more.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I went with sardines and mustard for dessert.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## intothenew

Maybe it would have been better to call it a food bag, rodent bag, or coon bag. But, it is a bear bag. The thought of bears in the area just crippled them. I had quite a few discussions with them after the false start. My biggest regret now is that I did not have those discussions before. I think we have overcome the terror. They hung it.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Lightening bugs

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And reflecting on the day around the camp fire

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Good night varmints.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## intothenew

Morning came without incident. BB gets a yoohoo, add powdered milk and put a head on it.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

JMA sleeps in a bit, beauty sleep? Not that she needs it.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

She gives us some views from in the nest.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I start packing for the long walk home.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Clean up and showers.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

This is some great stuff to clean up stainless.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

A day trip with all three next.

----------


## intothenew

Friday morning, and I had not worked all week. The storms from last weekend had left my place of employment without power since last weekend. I made plans to go alone to a piece of property I own about a half hour walk from home. It's an old homestead, that the house had burnt when I was a young child. I bought it with serious intentions of setting up my home there. For various reasons, that did not happen. But, it is still a nice playground for getting away.

A day pack with a frozen water bladder. I hit the trail.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Just breaking day, and I set my pack down and pull out the phone to take a pick. Low light is the reason for the fuzzy pic, it had nothing to do with an old man humping a day pack up one of these hills. ;-)

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I had a text from Thursday night that the power was back on at work and to report. Many of the cell towers in the area had taken damage, this elevation gave me just enough signal to get a text. I can't say that I was disappointed, but I did take a few minutes to soak in the silence before heading home for a shower. The trip out met the rising sun.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I returned with all three varmints yesterday, they had never been there. Post in a few.

----------


## crashdive123

You're giving them a summer that they will surely remember.  Outstanding!

----------


## intothenew

There is just something special about having the three of them together.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Not much on the agenda today, just a lunch date. They clear a small area.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

We have a cat hole discussion.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

They nap

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

While I take on a personal detail

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

They built a couple of small cook fires for lunch.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I show JMA how to use some of the materials laying around.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And the boys operate on a brick hearth.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

They are all coming along so well. Till next time, thanks for coming along.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## intothenew

We talked about this awhile back, first knife and can opener. My Father gave me these, along with some good instruction, so many years ago.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## intothenew

I went camping with two of my children, and all of the varmints last weekend. Camped on a rather large creek in one of the local WMAs. The varmints started a fire while I prepared a chicken soup, and added dumplings a little later.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The older varmints got to wade fish, everybody scored at least a couple.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Then to the swimmin' hole.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I have spent a lot of time on these waters, and in the surrounding woods, alone and with my children hunting and fishing. This trip introduces a new generation to the beauty here.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The two youngest are content to poke around in the fire.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

We take them on a short wooded walk.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And we find a mudhole, or two, to play in.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Both days were absolutely gorgeous.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I got the chance to take a short walk alone just after supper. I made my way up a seasonal stream bed.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

There were still a few rather large pools.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Autumn Olive

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Honey Locust

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Oak

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And Sycamore are all abundant here.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

A little whisker fishin' before bedtime.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Temps were in the mid 50's and clear overnight. I slept without a rain fly, and slept like a baby.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I made a few biscuits for the early risers.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And it was back to the swimmin' hole for a spell before packing and heading home.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Thanks for lookin'.

----------


## crashdive123

Looks like a great weekend full of memories that would last a lifetime.

----------


## intothenew

We've been in the lab, in the bush, in the water...........it's been an absolute blast.

BD was having some trouble tying his hook on that last outing, we reviewed.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

He put it into practice with some Hobo action the following day.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Some lab work, they created the Bannock/Bacon/Cheese Cake. I bet Hardees would like to get their hands on that recipe.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Field trials also included Bannock/Pepperoni/Cheese Cake.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Some paddle boating to burn some cals off.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I had a lunch date with two gorgeous young ladies a few days ago.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And wouldn't ya know it, this slow moving short fellow stole my thunder.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Some more fun in the lab.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

We aimed a little high, but adapted and overcame.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

While the warm wind blows in the lab, we clean some cache receptacles.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Back with the results and another field trip in a few.

----------


## intothenew

Bannut Chip?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Strawban Lemhon Cheese Roll? Excellent when warm.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

More great stuff.  I'll bet they will be the envy of the class when asked what they did on their summer vacation.

----------


## intothenew

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

JMA goes right to the Hillbilly Rocket, I got them out before breakfast.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

While BB gets the jump on tearing into some oatmeal packets.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

It's spam, eggs, grits, and joe for me.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

A walk to collect some cherries after breakfast.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Lunch was beef and bread on a stick.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And a pouch of fruit.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

We make a run through the apple orchard on the way home.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Hoss appreciated what we left on the ground.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And we make it to the nest before Isaac shows.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## intothenew

This next lab session worked out good, Isaac would have made things a tad bit challenging to be outside.

We had decided on some favors to buy in bulk a few weeks ago. Today is single serving make up. They were a bit put out with me on serving size, things went well other than that.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Packaging pros now.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The theme was, "pack your own chute". Each got to run through the complete dance. Cached in those new receptacles now, are favors and "meals ready to go".

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

During chute packing, they were rotated through the stone station.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And the results.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

BE served breakfast the next morning, they deserved it.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I got a couple of hours in the field with them that day, BB needed some more fire practice. He performed well on this one.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Just a laid back lunch.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I needed to replenish some char, they got a ringside seat.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And QC

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I ended up having to make another batch, they each had to throw a spark at some. I got a "cool, Peepaw!" out of that one. Some will claim that is all that exercise is worth, I beg to differ.

Certainly some whittling and sawing. BB kicks it up a notch on this trip. They don't know it, but I think the big guy in the red suit has that same idea.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

JMA had another engagement this weekend, it was just me and the two boys.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

They got to feel a bit of their Great Grandfather, another "cool, Peepaw!" moment. My heart was high and low at the same time.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Looks like another great day.  I agree that while the "cool, Peepaw!" was great - there was so much more gained for both them, and you.

----------


## intothenew

Their keen senses allow them the drop on a feral can.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

They show me how to approach a tentative kill.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And roll the trophy out. A pull top, tougher than bear skull I am informed.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I am famished, this feral can huntin' takes a lot out of you.

Joe

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And chili mac

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

While Dos Pistoleros continue the hunt.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

They lead me through a fish bait inventory.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Back door friends are best.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## BENESSE

Love all your adventures! Always makes me wish I was back at their age doing the same thing.
You should consider compiling it into a book, pictures and all. You've practically written it and certainly have enough to float to some publishers. I think both kids and parents would like it.

----------


## hunter63

Great stuff.......If more parents would take the time.....

----------


## intothenew

> Love all your adventures! Always makes me wish I was back at their age doing the same thing.
> You should consider compiling it into a book, pictures and all. You've practically written it and certainly have enough to float to some publishers. I think both kids and parents would like it.



You flatter me, and take me off guard. My thoughts right now are to simply spend as much time afield, and in the lab, with them as possible.





> Great stuff.......If more parents would take the time.....


Both sides would benefit.

----------


## intothenew

First, it's a bit easy to pick on PeePaw. Trips to water the grass/leaf litter/dirt are expected to be frequent. For the varmints that was sort of a running joke, until yesterday.

The table turned, in a pleasing manner.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Obviously, some things I buy for them with no strings attached. Some things require a commitment, skill, or challenge to be satisfied. That latter is especially true for things that they desperately want. They all carried envy for my bladder, water that is, all summer. They all three completed the required skill set two weeks ago, and I pay my penance. I class it as penance because from what I know now, they should have had them long before.

A hydrated varmint is a happier varmint, and the "PeePaw the Sprinkler" jokes vanished. Not one drink packet was used all day, only clear, clean, cold water. Yes, each was sprinkling enough to insure hydration.

Big guns and biology in the next post.

----------


## intothenew

We visited a local city park yesterday. At the entrance, A Bulldog from the 150th.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

We left home on a bowl of oatmeal and a banana. I promised them a half day hike, breakfast for lunch, and a "real" playground.

At the trail head

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

BB couldn't stop looking at the bat poster.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The path is dotted with interpretive signs. I make sure we ID each plant.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

It wasn't very hard to find.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

An easy trail.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

A few breaks.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

As promised, I got working on lunch while they scrambled around the playground.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I had a bit of wood in the truck for just such an occasion.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

A little bit of prep work

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And we're off

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

They get a train ride while I tend the fire.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

While they finish the lap, I put on some ugly biscuits.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Maybe they're ugly, but they sure smell good.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I keep em' hot in another pot on the flue while we deal with the meat and eggs.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Butter and honey round things out.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

On the way home I take them to a cabin of one of the first white settlers in the area.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And you just can't go to town without a run to Tractor Supply, I needed to pick up BD some gloves. They had a few animals on display.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

It was just a wonderful day.

----------


## crashdive123

Looks like another great day of fun for the wee ones and you.

----------


## intothenew

And they start bouncing around like worms on hot rocks. We got the packs in pretty good shape yesterday. Snacks for the road time is tied to them.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

First thing in the truck, we're making headway.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

We clean the camper, and stock. Before supper, I give them each a copy of the National Park workbook. I had little idea just how much that would consume them. Although BD won't be with us next weekend, he was just as enthusiastic. I'm gonna try to get him a badge in absentia.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

They colored, they giggled, they twisted an eyebrow..........it was a wonderful thing to watch.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And the art work wouldn't stop there. I gave each a canvas shower bag and ask them to sign it.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

JMA test drives a wooby.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

This morning, it's "dressed" rehearsal for shower house protocol.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

Very cool, Dad, keep them coming......

----------


## crashdive123

Looking forward to meeting you and the varmints.

----------


## intothenew

The plan is:

I pick them up right when school lets out Friday. The bunk house is loaded. We make it to Hungry Mother Park for Friday evening. They cook my supper. :-)

Into Cumberland about 11:00 A.M. Check in with a handshake or two. I then have to take them to the visitors center for a few hours, and the lookout. We get a campsite for the bunkhouse. Walk in to the group campground as if we'd made the trek all the way from WV, we'll enter from the West. KY cooks their supper, chicken tenders sealed the deal. :-)

Tell a bunch of lies before, during, and after all of the above.

----------


## intothenew

All vermin deserve a den. This has been two months in the making. An old friend texts me five minutes before showing, a GP small with poles and stakes.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

It's been in a barn loft for nearly twenty years, I'm sure it needs some love. If memory serves us both, it has a vestibule also. I pay the adult beverage as agreed. I won't sleep tonight. I'll think of the laughs that were, and the giggles to come.

----------


## intothenew

I got to take a few more days of vacation this week, and decided to spend some time cleaning up the Den. I set it up in the yard for a shower.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

It cleaned up well.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

That took the better part of the day to set it up and clean it. I finished the day by burning some brush to clear a wintering spot.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Today, it was grade and ditch an area to set it, tear down and move.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I had some mechanized help.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I laid some pine needles down on the fresh grade in an attempt to keep things dry and clean. I'll sweep them up, fire hazard, after erection.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Hillbilly crane.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I got a new liner this week, and installed it today. No pics from inside, I'll try that tomorrow.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

BD helps me some after school, he is more than willing to man the long gun.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

BD swept the needles out and we put the cots inside. Tomorrow it's the stove, cold front's coming Saturday.

----------


## intothenew

It's ready for habitation. First, some safety items.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Wood is in, and a fire built.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I spent the day yesterday patching, ditching, and covering about 2/3rds of it with a tarp. It still needs a complete waterproofing job, the materials won't be here until next week. I hope I'm ready for the storm, I guess this is a good test.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## intothenew

Seems like the Varmint Lodge is a hit, we'll get to that in the coming weeks/months.

Each has been through an overhaul of their FAK lately, here and here. Their kits are morphing, as they should, to reflect the personality of each.

JMA and BB gathered a PSK from out of their kit, and an adder or two.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Here is JMA's open and closed. We had to sew the belt for take up, Martha had it at the machine when the pics were taken.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

BB reminds me that Rabbit trapping is open, I beg off for at least two weeks.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Some lab work

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And a simple supper in the lodge after a long day of tending deer stands.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## intothenew

Or, The Anniversary Party   

Or, more appropriately, Thanksgiving.

This is near to our one year anniversary on this forum. I take the time to thank this forum, as a whole, for the wealth of information and help that resides here. I hope that we have shown our thanks through the preceding posts in this thread, and by the limited input elsewhere. Thank you, one and all.

I am thankful, most of all, for the time I have spent with the varmints this year. To celebrate that, I am allowed their presence the rest of this week. BD is in the house now. There is one more day of school for all three, and I pick up BB and JMA this evening. I have promised them a laid back hedonistic week. BD and I went through a little bit of prep in the lodge yesterday.

He's been dying to use the hatchet. Red Top, meet Red Top.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

They are envisioning muffins and brownies and such. I envision casseroles and basting and such. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Our humble abode should be filled with laughter shortly.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

Great job.....lucky kids....
Thanks for posting

----------


## intothenew

It's seems like it was 24 now, we had a blast. Time, it passes too fast.

We, of course, start in the lab. Duel varmints at the controls.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Off to the lodge for the night. BB gets some hatchet time.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

While JMA worries over the recipe/grocery lists.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I took them out for breakfast first morning, and we brought back the stores for the week. Load the mule for the final assault.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## intothenew

First on the list.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Second on the list

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Third on the list

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Closely followed by

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## intothenew

LR

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Scatter

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Another feral bites the dust.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Snares

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

LOL

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## intothenew

Bench building

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Shelter builds

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## BENESSE

That bench is the cat's meow.
Well done, all around, and you sir, are a genius at engaging the kids in the most constructive and fun way.

----------


## intothenew

In preparation for this,

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

There was this

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And this

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## intothenew

The week was not without trials and tribulations though. A cameo by one of their third cousins (K1) was the first need for the FAK.

Velocity accompanied by a high friction coefficient was the assessment.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The next incident, BB took a lick. Potential energy via an elevated mass, accompanied by insufficient digit strength and low coefficient of friction led to kinetic energy and ultimately momentum turned to impulse. All I could do was my best MaMaw impersonation, it seemed to help.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

No picture of the next one, but BD got a small slice on an index finger. Improper form stowing a hinged single edge tool.

JMA took a headache one evening. A small dose of Ibuprofen took care of matters. Assessment, on my part, is the result of horrible arrangements and bad acoustics from this thing.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Sheesh, what these kids listen to today.

And then there was the "pie". It gets a post to itself, kinda, sorta.

----------


## intothenew

There was lots of this.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

More than I expected of this.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

This was on par.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And it didn't seem like they could get enough of this.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## intothenew

Giddy, I guess, would best describe it. They were bouncing off of each other rounding up the materials, reading the recipe, reading it again, watching the pot.

Coconut Cream Pie

Measure carefully

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

They need a bit more counter space.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And stir, and stir, and stir. They were so enthralled that they never recognized the pork trimmings I lifted from them for a project of my own.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I was kind of an outsider on this deal, but I think this step was liquid chicken and nilla.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

As the sun begins to set, the crust pour takes place.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And then, the despair. They actually got to the last line of the recipe. "Let cool"

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

It was as if someone had kicked all three in the gut. That also gave them time to critique their creation, "It's pudding, woe are us." Patience is a form of purgatory to a varmint.

So, they resort to plan B.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The lantern is turned down over some sad faces that evening.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

As usually happens, morning still arrives. BB is up early and sets a snare.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Almost immediately, a fat can of fluffy goodness is entangled.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

There were shrills, and hoops, and hollers. BD shows with a club and dispatches the critter with no remorse.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And like cats in a nest of rabbits, they tear in. Breakfast of champions.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The smell of Coconut Cream pie in the morning, it smells like............Victory.

----------


## intothenew

All good things must come to an end. We retreat to Martha's nest. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Pizza and a salad for good behavior, and a job well done. That's K2, a second cousin to the varmints in the top of the photo. She spent the last night with us, and may become a regular. I tried to trade her out of that hat, either my gun or my knife. She wanted both, no deal.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

If I could have another year with half this exposure to the varmints I would feel blessed. Thanks for lookin'.

----------


## crashdive123

Thanks for the essay in pictures.

----------


## hunter63

Thanks again....I always get the biggest kick out of this thread.......

----------


## intothenew

It's important every day

But carries much more emotion today

Hug a varmint, today.

----------


## intothenew

To prepare, then you will be dropped on a remote Appalachian porch and told to survive.

They run and get their packs. What is more natural than varmints with a box after Christmas?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## BENESSE

Well done!
My cat is green with envy.

----------


## hunter63

Now that is very cool........

----------


## WolfVanZandt

Nice job! Are they going to stay there long enough for you and the missus to have a short vacation?

----------


## intothenew

No, but, I get to send them back to their parents today. LOL

----------


## BENESSE

I guess, no one's happy about that.

----------


## intothenew

Bittersweet

From my view:

Bitter; A varmint, any varmint, warms the heart of an old man. Time is slipping away. I won't giggle quite as much. I have to do half of the kitchen chores. I worry just what the laundry police will find.

Sweet; I get to go to bed much earlier tonight. MaMaw only has one child to fuss over, me. I have time to study. The four letter word school.



From a varmints view, and this is of course conjecture:

Bitter; The four letter word school. We have less control over the menu. Where are MaMaws cookies? I miss PeePaws jokes.

Sweet; Extracurricular activities. Friends. The Inlaws. A personal tv remote control.

----------


## BENESSE

How wonderful, though, that you have each other, that you enjoy each other's company and you live close enough 
so you can see each other as often as you like. That alone will make a huge difference in how they turn out as people.

----------


## intothenew

I miss em'

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## intothenew

Wild dogs, bears, cows, and bunnies.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Dos Pistoleros pulled the long guns on em' this time.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

JMA pulled off a wet one.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And we retire to the cocoa shack.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## intothenew

in-chief. Epaulettes are just out of frame.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## intothenew

Head 'em up, move 'em out

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Lean into it partner

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.



Catch your breath

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.



Then do your chores

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.



And the clothes dryer is fired up

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Time for some gravitational experiments

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


BB took another lick

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


So, we return to the clothes dryer

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


It's not long before he is up and at 'em

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


After lunch, there is a compulsive drive from all three to establish defensive positions. They speak of an impending artillery battle.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


JMA lights another wet one

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


And defends it from Sasquatch

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.



Night brought a phase change experiment, How much is this stuff worth?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Not much, but it'll do in a pinch

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


There was no trouble getting anyone to bunk that evening. We head back to Martha's nest for supper the next day, but not before some more gravitational experiments.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Newton burgers for all

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## BENESSE

What a wonderful time, place and company!
It has occurred to me how these fun outings will also serve to strengthen the sibling relationship and love reliance on each other when one day the grown ups are no longer there.
Well done grandpaw!

----------


## crashdive123

More great stuff.  Thanks again for letting some of more "mature" individuals experience the enthusiasm of youth once again.

----------


## hunter63

Thanks, man, really enjoy the "Adventures or the Varmints.....Very Cool.
You should really publish this........

----------


## intothenew

And the next crop of varmints..........although old enough to swing a stick, after a lunch date with Peepaw they turn into a wet noodle. LOL

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

These guys don't fight gravity, they embrace it.

----------


## birdman6660

very VERY cool .. thanks for the memories !

----------


## Batch

Power napping!

Thanks, for taking us along.

----------


## intothenew

It's more than rubbing two sticks together, or being able to drink from a mudhole. There are many things a varmint should know. A short story first;


My first year in college was spent at a small community college, eight of us in the drafting/design curriculum. One of our first exercises was to create orthographic projections from a single view. That's a fancy way of saying a front, top, and side view. This particular assignment included a drilled hole, simple you would think. One student, a particularly sharp student, drew that hole square. At first, I found it quite amusing. But the more I thought about that, the more I reflected on my upbringing and just how fortunate I was to have been exposed to so many things. How do you make it to college, especially technical college, without ever drilling a hole? That ain't gonna happen to the varmints.



I picked them up Friday with only one task for them to complete that evening, draw a picture of the perfect knife.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.



Saturday morning I took them to a buffet breakfast, and a bit of shopping. I had promised them that this winter, nearing end as they have reminded me, they could personalize their cache receptacles. So, a trip to the craft isle in Wally World.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

BB makes quick work of the decisions, JMA and BD take forever. We make a hardware run also, I'll get to some of that in a bit.

Tape where the lid meets

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Test fit some new gear

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Shake it up

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Spray it on

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Back with the brushes in a few.

----------


## intothenew

Let 'em dry while we eat lunch. BB had a science experiment he had been dying to show us, the amazing powers of cornstarch.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Sorry, I didn't get a pick of the upright spoon in the cup.



Forgot to buy an "i", didn't ya BB.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


It's dinner and a movie, at home, for the remainder of the evening. We head to the shop the following day, post to come.

----------


## intothenew

Double sided tape

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And place it on that saw where you want

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


And let the sparks fly

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

That was the extent of their day. We'll do handles and edging in the weeks to come.


I had to dig out a couple of old friends and just hold them after the varmints left. That's butcher and stag. I couldn't quite put my hands on pirate, but I'll find it.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

Very cool, there my friend....
What ended up in the caches?

----------


## intothenew

They each have two. One is for food, the pre-made meals ready to grab and go. The second is sort of a catch all, seasonal stuff, extras, repair items, etc.

They still share a pantry cabinet for their packs, clothing, and bulk food stores.

----------


## hunter63

Cool......great job, Pappaw

----------


## crashdive123

Fantastic!!!!!!

----------


## finallyME

Excellent.
So, are you a draftsman?
My dad is one, and made me use his drafting board when I was a kid and wanted to make something.

----------


## intothenew

Well, I was. I went on to degree in Engineering and Applied Science.

----------


## intothenew

JMA and BD had a social engagement last night that left BB standing in the cold. Come on up Bud, you and I will dance in the lab.


While we discussed just what dance, we had one disagreement. I wanted Rotini and fresh grated Parmesan, he wanted Elbows and Velveeta. I folded.


His knife skills have improved tremendously.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Bone out the veggies

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And chop up those bones. We'll deal with those in a bit.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Scrape with the spine.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

EVOO and Garlic tossed into the Cauliflower, and we bake.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Pour the Elbows.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Crank up the steam.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Pull the cow and let it rest for a couple of minutes,

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

while you put the goo on the Elbows.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And serve it up.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

A little fresh Chive on the Cauliflower.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The guy's got skilz! Bon Appetit.






I clean up, that's only fair, and we take the bones to the compost pile.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## BENESSE

So impressed...can I borrow this child once in a while? Rent, even...?
ITN, you have the magic touch with the kids, that's all there is to it.

----------


## intothenew

Hmmmm. Summer School? As soon as regular term is out, I'll put him on a bus. You'll know it's him when he comes a knockin'. He'll have a T-shirt on that says, "Will cook for urban survival training", and the accent should be quite obvious.


P.S.

Stock up on a bit of meat, would ya'? He gets a bit grumpy without it.

----------


## intothenew

Got to spend some time with all of the varmints this past weekend. Welcome to PeePaw's House-O-Chicken,

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

and Hot Chocolate Emporium.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Watch me catch a buttafwy;

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Watch me make bubbles;

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Watch me do a flip;

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Watch me spin;

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And run FAST!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Watch us swim.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Watch me build a cookie

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Look at my new Fashwight;

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


The following morning, I leave camp while all are still slobbering on their pillow, parents included. I reminisce on having them here as children, so many years ago.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.




I get a couple of walks alone, Red Clover literally chest high.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

White was impressive at mid thigh.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I visit an old friend, a lone Pear.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


I found a Salon had been set up when I returned,

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And the elder vermin were using their lab skills.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The youngest ones left us after lunch this day, parents had to work the following day. After dinner, I ask the remaining to come to a dance with me. What dance PeePaw? I'll show you when we get there. We leave just as the sun begins to set, on a gravel road up the mountain. Look!, the deer are dancing.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Keep your eyes peeled, we will be there soon.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

You can barely see them in these cell phone pics, but they were gorgeous. Dance of the Planets, Jupiter, Mercury, and Venus.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.



And we head back to PeePaw's Jiffy Pop Palace.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.



Again, I am up in time for a short walk alone. But I first survey the camp.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I think I need to add clothesline class to an upcoming outing.


I make my way upstream, through a lush bottom.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

It's so nice to find debri piles without a speck of human waste. This place is almost pristine.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Sometimes I follow the faintest of deer paths.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

But, I must eventually return, we head home today. The route back to camp.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


This trip warmed my heart, in many ways.

----------


## hunter63

Looks like fun....way to go.

----------


## crashdive123

Great location and great memories from this weekend to be sure.

----------

